# DXT bling



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gave the DXT some orange bling. I know its not gonna help any but I like it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

In the name of safety of course!!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

